# Make your own cob pipe?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've thought about attempting to make a corn cob pipe. I could in no way even near the quality of a Missouri Meerschaum cob but I suppose I could make a keepsake of it for display. Of course, I'd have to smoke it at least once.

Here's a good link for anyone interested in trying it for themselves...

How to Make a Corn Cob Pipe | The Art of Manliness


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw that link last month and it got me wondering. I'm in corn central being in Kansas and it sure wouldn't take much to stash a couple of cobs away for a while. While I'm thinking about it I think I know a couple of people where I can get the whole cob that's been sitting around for a while.

I agree...it would be cool to try!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If you want to be really authentic, use it to smoke corn silk. Seriously. Wrap corn silk in foil and toast it on the grill or in the oven.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> If you want to be really authentic, use it to smoke corn silk. Seriously. Wrap corn silk in foil and toast it on the grill or in the oven.


Huh???


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

piperdown said:


> Huh???


What kind of question is "huh"?

Google is your friend, but I'll give you a head start: in olden days, when tobacco funds were not always available, people would dry and smoke corn silk often in their cobs or rolled in papers. It contains no nicotine, but it was the only way they could have their regular smoke sometimes.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember my dad telling me about smoking corn silk when he was a kid!! I forgot all about that!! Thx for the memories!!

I though about making a cob before. I might have to try too.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> What kind of question is "huh"?
> 
> Google is your friend, but I'll give you a head start: in olden days, when tobacco funds were not always available, people would dry and smoke corn silk often in their cobs or rolled in papers. It contains no nicotine, but it was the only way they could have their regular smoke sometimes.


"Huh", is an explaination of startlement, without a functional, rational thought by which total surprise is evident.

As such, smoking corn silk...never heard of it, can't picture why one would want to.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks, Emmanuel Lewis.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I have heard of smoking grape leaves and banana peels too But I cant recommend smoking either one


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I had made my own cob a while back. It was a fun project for a summer afternoon, but wasn't really worth it from a smokability perspective. Wasn't hard to do though, so I definitely say go for it!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Great link. I've always wanted to try this. Thanks!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Since the standard MMs can be repaired with Elmer's (and they might even use it themselves putting them together), I'd bet a little Elmer's to seal the stem into the cob would work pretty well. I might try to make one later this summer, when the corn goes on sale.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I have thought of this as well. But my main two issues where, one, To do it right you would have to season the cob for a few years. I just cant see a cob speed dried being a worthy enough medium for smoking. And two, if My reading is right there is a type of hybrid corncob used in cob pipe making. I could be wrong, that and what you would soak the cob in to make it stronger. 
But as for the glue freestoke, I am sure there is a natural resin, or adhesive that could be used if you where to go that route. That was my only issue when I had a cob was knowing there was a big glob of glue at the bottom, even if it was non toxic and ok to smoke with.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

They use plaster of Paris.


----------

